

Tell HN:  Facebook email is live - klochner

You can now email username@fb.com and it will go to the user's primary email address.<p>[Edit] See below for full message headers, pretty thin<p><pre><code>        From: 	klochner@xxxx.com
   	Subject: 	test
   	Date: 	November 13, 2010 11:12:15 AM PST
   	To: 	klochner@fb.com 
   	Return-Path: 	&#60;klochner@xxxx.com&#62; 
   	Received: 	from [192.168.1.104](c-24-6-xx-xx.hsd1.ca.comcast.net [24.6.xxx.xx]) 
        by mx.google.com with ESMTPS id q18sm1677850ybk.3.2010.11.13.11.12.17 (version=TLSv1/SSLv3 cipher=RC4-MD5); Sat, 13 Nov 2010 11:12:18 -0800 (PST)
	Message-Id: 	&#60;509377EA-B8D1-4B06-84A1-8F7CFCE5E89A@xxxx.com&#62;</code></pre>
======
davepm
not working here, maybe rolling out various region at time? Not particularly
bothered tbh, cant see any advantage to FB having more of my data. And if they
still not using SSL to mitigate firesheep kiddies then what hope does their
mail have of being secure. gmail ftw!

------
thesteg
I received neither an error nor my sent mail. You might be onto something ...

------
billboebel
Doesn't work for me.

------
AN447
Doesn't work.

------
mybbor
Didn't work for me.

